

Show HN: Update your app, without publishing on play store - heroic
https://www.appengagementoptimizer.com

======
heroic
Also,

You can login with demo@appengagementoptimizer.com / demouser

------
slaith
I like the concept, how much effort will it take to integrate into my existing
app. Will send the link in PM

~~~
dang
No sockpuppet or astroturfing comments on Hacker News, please.

~~~
heroic
Hi dang,

We are not connected to the above user. This is a project by my girlfriend and
me, hence it is free as well(or at least till we can figure out a sensible
business model around this).

